# Stray cat that I rescued doesn’t eat cat food



## john wick (Aug 15, 2018)

So outside my grandpas house there are 6 or 7 stray cats. They had caught 1 and gave it to me, this kitten is under weight and it’s teeth are extremely small. It doesn’t seem to recognise cat food as my grandpa would leave them bread and other scraps for them to eat. What do I do? My other kitten also does this thing where it jumps on the other younger kitten and licks and bites her. I know licking is grooming but why is my cat doing this?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Hi, if it's a Male biting a female it could be he is trying to mate with her. What age are they? Even at 4 months they can start showing mating behaviour, so I would advise getting them neutered ASAP!

As for the food, you could try raw minces and chicken wings which would be a far better choice than bread. He needs to eat something containing Taurine and all the other nutrients a cat needs. You could also try different types of cat food to see if there is one he might prefer.


----------



## john wick (Aug 15, 2018)

We believe they are both female and they both lie down together so we think it may be play fighting. Also it has realised dry food Is indeed food. Thanks anyway “) and my grand pa says he cant afford to feed 6 feral cats so idk about giving them a proper diet. The ones in my care eat cat food tho ofc


----------

